# Stove picture



## Mrs. Krabappel (Aug 26, 2010)

I don't think I ever posted a pic after my install last spring.  I ended up with an Englander nc-13 I got with price match at Lowe's for $500.   Install  including liner was 2k.  Looking forward to a warm house this winter!!


----------



## ANeat (Aug 26, 2010)

Well that sure looks good tucked in there.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Aug 26, 2010)

The steel stove looks great in that big stone fireplace.


----------



## fossil (Aug 26, 2010)

I love butt-ugly steel stoves, and I particularly love them in beautiful hearth stove settings.  Very, very nice!  I moved your thread to the Perfect Picture forum...hope you don't mind.  Rick

Actually...come to think of it...I'd have to call that absolutely _dreamy_.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Aug 26, 2010)

:lol:   my thoughts exactly


----------



## Bobbin (Aug 26, 2010)

Your hook billed friends should like it, too.


----------



## Delta-T (Aug 26, 2010)

wow, that is some fireplace you got there. i usually only see stones that size on bridges, that must have been a hoot to construct.


----------



## Dix (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks great, K  Enjoy !!


----------



## Ratman (Aug 26, 2010)

real real nice job.
my dad would have absolutely loved that room.

are those yummy pastries on the table?


----------



## fossil (Aug 27, 2010)

Ratman said:
			
		

> ...are those yummy pastries on the table?



Looks more like some sort of biology experiment to me.


----------



## wendell (Aug 27, 2010)

Congratulations, Kathleen! The stove looks great and welcome back!

But, I do miss your avatar.  :roll:


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks      I'm very pleased with the result, and I am so appreciative of all the input I got here.   

Delta-T I never really considered what it would have been like to put in those stones.   Cabin was built in 1900.   

Those are spring sprouters in the foreground.   They are sitting ground level.   Someone here gave me that idea and it worked great.

My av.  You guys don't forget anything.   Let me see if I can find a suitable pic.


----------



## Ratman (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi Kathleen,

Here's one you could use...


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Aug 27, 2010)

Love it!     Who's that in your av, you or Henry Rollins?


----------



## Ratman (Aug 27, 2010)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> Love it!     Whose that in your av, you Henry Rollins?


My man Sir Henry


----------



## PapaDave (Aug 27, 2010)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> Thanks      I'm very pleased with the result, and I am so appreciative of all the input I got here.
> 
> Delta-T I never really considered what it would have been like to put in those stones.   Cabin was built in 1900.
> 
> ...



I didn't notice the 2 on the floor at first. I thought the one on top was a cake. Guess we know where MY mind is?! :lol: 
Nice hearth setup too.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 27, 2010)

Ratman said:
			
		

> Hi Kathleen,
> 
> Here's one you could use...



Love the poster!


----------



## FireAnt (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks great! Welcome to the NC-13 club!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 27, 2010)

First thing I saw was that lintel stone.  Aye carumba!  Who needs arches?

Very nice


----------



## begreen (Aug 28, 2010)

You've done real well Kathleen. It looks great in that location. I'm looking forward to hearing how the stove works out for you this season.


----------



## tickbitty (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow!  Really attractive!  The stove isn't ugly a bit, especially not in that setting.  What is the story with the house/fireplace?  Is it very old?  That's quite a hearth.


----------



## heatwise (Sep 5, 2010)

it look nice and cozy. great set up.


----------



## bfunk13 (Sep 5, 2010)

Very cool! Love it.


----------



## Corey (Sep 7, 2010)

Neat!  I like how the clean simple lines of the stove contrast with the rustic 'earthiness' of the rest of the hearth/fireplace.  Looks like a great place to climb into a comfy chair and spend a cold winters night.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you.   It's a log cabin built ~1900.   It's part of an old resort where folks from Charlestown used to spend the summer.    After renting for 20 years, it's my first house.     There's never enough time or money to get everything done (same old sad song), but I love it.    That hearth and the front porch are the best of it.   Wormy chestnut walls are pretty nice also.    The kitchen is another story.


----------



## basswidow (Sep 8, 2010)

$ 500 was a great deal on the stove.  Does it have a blower?  Let us know how it does as far as putting out the heat.  

I spent 4 summers in Foscoe between Boone and Banner Elk.  I always thought I would live in the NC Mountains some day in a log cabin.   That was the dream, anyway.  Congrats on your cabin.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Sep 9, 2010)

basswidow said:
			
		

> $ 500 was a great deal on the stove.  Does it have a blower?  Let us know how it does as far as putting out the heat.
> 
> I spent 4 summers in Foscoe between Boone and Banner Elk.  I always thought I would live in the NC Mountains some day in a log cabin.   That was the dream, anyway.  Congrats on your cabin.



Thank you.  I'm going to see how it goes without the blower.     It's a pretty small place-950sq. ft. and I was super stingy with the furnace heat, so this will be warmer for sure.  

I'm a bit further south in Hendersonville.


----------



## hareball (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow! Really love that old hearth and the stove looks very happy in there!


----------

